# Ridgid 13" planer problems



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi all,
Bought and brought a used Ridgid planer to Belize, it almost immediately started emitting sparks from vents around brushes, making loud "ratcheting-like" noise. Pulled the brushes out, worn badly, in slanted shape as if armature was tapered? I think that is now damaged also.
A search of forums reveals lots of others had same problem, I am wondering if this is worth fixing, keeping, no parts/repair in 3rd world Belize?
Thanks, Dennis


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Your pretty sure it's not a voltage / phase problem?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,
No, don't think it's that, we have an huge adequate diesel generator on the island, all other equipment here has worked fine for years now.
This seems to be a problem common to the planer, have read identical reports on google searches.
Did a world-wind tour of south Florida, replacing large industrial equipment I had with smaller easier to ship stuff bought used.
Just wondering if I should fix it only to have it keep happening?
I knew I was taking a shot, never owned Ridgid equipment, always had older US made Delta, Powermatic, etc.
I also picked up a Ridgid 12" dual bevel sliding miter. The notches it drops in are a 1/2 degree off? Doesn't seem to be a way to adjust this?
Thanks for trying! Appreciate all the help I can get!


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Even with shipping brushes from the US, it will be cheaper to fix than replace.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a ridgid planer and haven't had any trouble... 

My initial concern was you burning up the motor, but I'd say fixing it is your best bet.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,
Shut it down right away, but still sounds like it's damaged. The guy I bought it from handed me 2 used brushes to go with it, tried them, still terrible noise, affects torque too, no power? The fact that he had the brushes should have told me something right then?
The only parts source I found so far will send brushes or entire motor, no separate armature, motor costs more than I payed for planer used?
The issue I have is it seems to happen to others a lot, if it's going to be a recurring problem, I don't need it on a 3rd world island.
Thanks! Glad you had good luck with yours!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

The guy handed you extra brushes. I had an old Ridgid TP1300 that a guy had for many years before I acquired it. I checked the brushes (original) when I got it and they only showed a little wear. Sounds to me like something more. Brushes are cheap though, so maybe try once more and if it doesn't work...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Angled brush wear...not a good thing. Could be indicative of a poor housing casting, not aligning the brushes properly. Or maybe the springs are not aligned straight. Could be the armature alignment. Problems may exist with a certain manufacturing run. Ridgid may know about the problem but has not initiated a recall or a fix.

It may be a simple fix, or require another motor. If there are series numbers try to get one from a different series. I'm just guessing.












 







.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks again,
Not sure what to do, headache importing anything. Anyone have a used planer, US made?


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks again,
Not sure what to do, headache importing anything. Ned to go back to states again I guess?


----------

